# Best way to clean glass with out scratching it?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Im curious what methods you guys use to clean your glass?

I have a mag float which works well as long as nothing get stuck in-between it.... any little gradual can result in a nice big scratch.. The quick and dirty method is to use a little 2" razor which give a perfect clean with out scratches (providing its new or atlas not rusted and has a nice edge..)

What other methods have you guys found to work well with out scratching it.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

My abrasive man hands palm are the safest, do it during water changes. Just a quick wipe all it needs bnp's keep it clean.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I use a plastic pot scrubber that comes in a pack of 4 for $3 make sure its nothing with chemicals or soaps on it of course. They last months and you can keep them separate if you have multiple tanks so you don't contaminate. That or I also have a scrub pad that is on a extendable rod and it is nice when I don't want to get my arm in the tank. I just find using your hand or a pot scrubber is the fastest and does the best job if your willing to put your hand or arm in the tank and get wet.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Kent pro scraper


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I use a card, those hard ones like credit card, doesnt seem to scratch glass, can control your pressure


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

razor blade. takes a while on a big tank but gorgeous job.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

2" razor is my go to. I'm going to try pot scrubies and mr clean now. I have a new pristine tank and want to ensure it stays that way


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A few times I had the razor at a differ angle and Heads a bit of a scratching sound (although I don't think it scratched. ). U are safe at 45 degrees


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I use old plastic cards/credit cards. Does the trick.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

In most cases I can remove sstuf from the damp/wet tank walls wtih plastic scraper/credit/loyalty card is great.

I use a nail file/sanpaper held square to the face to draw the card over to create a crisp/sparp edge.

I find they work better after sharpening<BG> it will peal off the bha

The original "Mr Clean" white scrubbing pad works great (never harmed plecos,cories,srimp,gupies,neons,africans cichlids, rams, gold fish and koi0 on my tanks to clean up the glass surfaces.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Toothbrush….


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

shift said:


> A few times I had the razor at a differ angle and Heads a bit of a scratching sound (although I don't think it scratched. ). U are safe at 45 degrees


Metal is softer than glass (ever see those smartphone ads where they show you how tough the screen is by failing to scratch it with keys/screws/coins/knives? Guess what? All glass does that). You'll dull the razor before you do anything bad to the glass.

The thing you have to worry about with glass tanks is sand and gravel (quartz is harder than glass and will scratch the heck out of it). Scrubber pads are a bit dangerous for this reason.

Metal scrapers are the best for glass tanks (but will destroy acrylic). Plastic ones are pretty decent too (less durable though); I sometimes use plastic putty knives (which have the benefit of being pretty cheap; but work better than old credit cards).


----------

